# Marcia



## ra7751 (Nov 10, 2007)

Some of you may have heard me speak of a very unusual wildlife rescue that came here. She is a rarely seen marsh rabbit. She was taken to Piedmont Wildlife Center after being hit by a car. She suffered a severely broken leg and a head injury. Her leg was shattered. The wildlife vet performed surgery on the leg. They asked if I would take her but she didn't look good. We soon discovered that she was at least partially blind and possibly deaf from the head injury. But she had such fight in her that we wanted to give her a chance. She started off rocky in rehab. I can't tell you how difficult it is to work an adult wild rabbit especially one that is injured. She lost weight quickly. I finally found what she enjoyed eating and she started to improve. She seemed to gain most of her sight back and would turn toward me when I approached her. But she developed an ulcer in her eye and I suspect she had an abscess in her head due to some unusual actions she made. The leg was a constant worry. She would even lick me after I fed her favorite food to her....junk food pellets. I figured whatever since she was on borrowed time anyway. I knew we needed to revisit the leg injury so I took her up to the wildlife center in case more detailed work was needed. But the bonewas so damaged that it won't repair itself. The only possible option would be amputation and a wild rabbit just couldn't handle that even in captivity. And the head abscess was a concern. We could tell she was in a lot of pain during our exam and we even sedated her to calm her and get a better look. All of us agreed that we should not put her thru the agony of additional surgery and the uncertain future of the head abscess. We assisted her in her journey across the bridge and she left this earth being held in my hands. She may have been a wild bunny, but she sure has left an impression on us. I wish we could have saved her.







_We sent you ona journey not because we didn't love you....but because we loved you too much to force you to stay._

Farewell little friend.

Randy


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2007)

I am so sorry Randy.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 10, 2007)

She was beautiful!

Rest in Peace and binky free with a healed leg, Marcia :hearts.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh Randy....I'm sitting here in tears at that. I'm so glad you have at least a picture of her to remember her by. She was gorgeous.

Thank you so much for caring enough about her to let her go so she wouldn't suffer. I'm sure she spent the last portion of her life being spoiled rotten ~ and loving it.

Peg


----------



## cheryl (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm sorry Randy 

Cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Nov 11, 2007)

I loved her name. :tears2:

On the upside, making that much progress with a wild bunny is truly heartening. I hope the trend continues. Bless her for the learning experience. 

:rip:little Marcia the marsh bunny. 



sas :cry1:


----------



## Leaf (Nov 11, 2007)

*ra7751 wrote: *


> _We sent you ona journey not because we didn't love you....but because we loved you too much to force you to stay._
> 
> Farewell little friend.
> 
> Randy





Amen to that. Thank you for all you do Randy!


----------



## Munchkin (Nov 11, 2007)

You are such a lovely soul Randy, and I'm sure she is grateful to you for the love, care, junk food (heh!) and for not making her suffer longer than necessary.

This made me sad but I know she is in a better place.


----------



## JimD (Nov 11, 2007)

ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2007)

What a doll. I'm so sorry you lost her, but it's wonderful that she had someone to care for her while she was needing it.

I've always been fascinated with Marsh rabbits - they seem to have adapted to their environment so well... they are so interesting.

RIP little Marcia and now you can binkie and play in all the wetlands you want!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2007)

What a sweet little thing. Such a shame, but at least she wasn't left to have a lingering painful death. 

I must admit, I haven't heard of Marsh rabbits, but they look so cute. Thanks for helping her (and all your other rescues) Randy

Jan


----------



## BratBunny (Nov 12, 2007)

:rip:Marcia. Binkey free and eat all the cwarrots you can!:carrot


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 12, 2007)

Randy...what an angel you are to have loved her so much....sometimes the hardest thing to do is to love them enough to say goodbye and let them be free. You have such a huge heart, and you make such a difference. Thanks for sharing your journey with Marcia with us. In a time when the behavior of humans often makes me ashamed to be one, you make me proud to be a human.


----------

